# steering rack preload adjustment



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

I have just been to 4 wheel alignment after replacing front bushes trying to cure my wandering problem. During the last month it has become a bit more obvious now.

I made the guy there turn the steering wheel left right really fast with the car on the ground and I was below feeling the steering components.. I didnt even need to feel it, there's a clunking noise coming from the rack as the steering wheel is turned back and forth, the free play clunking is felt when you hold anything except the rack. When you hold the rack you can feel the vibration from the clunk inside it..

So, it is internal to the rack. The rack doesnt leak at all. 
Free play is there throughout the length of the rack(not just the center).. 
I am probably selling the car, I dont want to sell it like that, but replacing the rack is expensive.
Reading up and thinking about the symptoms I've noticed most racks have a preload adjustment bolt that tightens the pininon gear onto the rack gear. This sounds like it COULD fix my issue, rather than replacing the rack. Is there such a bolt on the TT(V6)? Should I try it?

I've also noticed since I bought the car the steering column likes to vibrate up and down at high speeds.. At that time I didn't feel any looseness in the steering though...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The procedure for the ZF rack is to go rapid +/-30 degrees with the steering wheel and listen for rattles. Second person tightens the adjustment bolt until the rattling stops. Test drive and check that steering returns to centre after a turn. Correct if necessary. Lock adjustment with centre punch mark in the collar of steering gear housing.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

John-H said:


> The procedure for the ZF rack is to go rapid +/-30 degrees with the steering wheel and listen for rattles. Second person tightens the adjustment bolt until the rattling stops. Test drive and check that steering returns to centre after a turn. Correct if necessary. Lock adjustment with centre punch mark in the collar of steering gear housing.


Thanks, are those instructions for the TT steering rack?

Any pics of the bolt? It seems quite impossible to reach anything on the rack unless it's in a really good location? I had trouble just reaching the rack to feel it.. It would seem quite impossible to adjust the bolt from top.
Still, if this has to be done with the rack installed on the car, it has to be possible to adjust the bolt somehow?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes it does apply to the TT. The car needs to be on a raised platform for easy access with the engine under cover off etc. I forgot to mention the engine needs to be off during adjustment. LHD is shown.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice, thanks a lot!

I've seen that bolt, thought that was it, but wasnt sure, yeah that one is accessible.

Do you know what that 3rd picture is about? Some kind of a pen thing going into one of the small holes around the bolt? Something about locking the adjustment? But there doesnt seem to be an "unlocking the adjustment" picture or instruction before adjusting?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I presume the lock is broken by the force of the spanner. It's just a centre punch deformation that I presume locks the serrations on the adjuster. It's not that clear in the manual and I've not done it myself.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks a lot!


----------



## Krister t (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi
My first post on this forum!
Iv'e got some play in steering rack on my 3,2 TT. 
Found this old tread and have some questions.
Is it really possible to adjust the gear play this way?
I thought that the preload adjustment is for how "tight" the steering feels and not for the gear play.

/Krister


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome. It's both. The manual describes tightening until the rattles are removed but that if it's tightened too much it will be to stiff and won't centre after a turn.


----------



## Krister t (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks John
There is still to much play after adjusting the "bolt". 
I can feel some radialplay in the input shaft. 
I think I must dissasembly the steering rack and see if it fixable.


----------

